# canadian born citizen entering canada with usa drug felony warrant



## nickluna33 (Feb 15, 2014)

hi while living in the states i had a drug addiction and was on probation but moved to europe before completing probation. i want to settle back to am canada but am worried about entering with usa warrant. 

any advice appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1) are you a Canadian citizen?
2) did you break your probation conditions?
3) do the USA have a warrant out for your arrest?


----------



## nickluna33 (Feb 15, 2014)

hi

1-- yes

2-- yes

3--i imagine its very likely


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nickluna33 said:


> hi while living in the states i had a drug addiction and was on probation but moved to europe before completing probation. i want to settle back to am canada but am worried about entering with usa warrant.
> 
> any advice appreciated


Given your replies to my questions I would be worried also. Canada and USA work closely with each other and I think there's a reasonable chance you'll come up on the radar upon arriving in Canada. You may well be arrested and returned to USA. 
I know it's easy for me to say but if your act is cleaned up why don't you return and face the music. Otherwise it'll follow you around all your life. Come home to Canada and take your chances at the POE.


----------



## nickluna33 (Feb 15, 2014)

i hear you but as not a legal us residant anymore i dont think im even allowed into the state to sort it out. 

wouldnt there need to be an active extradition warrant for canada to deny entry to their own citizen?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada will not deny you entry, but if a warrant is outstanding in US you may well be arrested and US authorities informed for them to do what they have/want to do. They may well decide it's not worth the effort/expense applying for extradition warrant.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

3 Ways to Find out if You Have a Warrant Out for Your Arrest


----------

